# 2016 official Trail Camera Thread



## Jim

Post up the pictures you are getting from your cameras this year!


----------



## Jim

Finally got out tot he woods to get my camera. For sure I thought someone stole it, as I could not locate it and the GPS had me all over the place. 













No earth shattering record bucks, but Im a meat hunter more than a trophy hunter.


----------



## lovedr79

cant eat antlers, then if it is a trophy they arent cheap to mount. i prefer a big fat doe over a buck any day!


----------



## BigTerp

Here are a few I pulled on Sunday. Camera has only been up for a week. My Dad and I planted a 5 acre field on our hunting property with about 4+ acres of corn. Between the corn and the woods line we planted a food plot. Our first time doing either and they both have turned out great. My Dad drew a bear permit this year and based on the trail camera evidence, he might get a shot at one. Anxious to get back out and check the camera again!!







I think this one is a different bear than the first picture. Looks bigger to me. But I'm no expert on judging bear sizes.










A few deer enjoying the food plot.


----------



## Jim

Awesome!


----------



## BigTerp

A few from my Dad's trail camera he pulled over the weekend. The bear is still hanging around. Not sure if it's the same bear as the previous pictures or not. But hopefully it hangs around. Bear season is in from 10/24-10/28.











A little buck from my Dad's second trail camera.





And a kamikaze bird???


----------



## panFried

Have a few from last year that made it back. Hopefully the locals won't poach him.


----------



## BigTerp

That's a nice one!!


----------



## panFried

BigTerp said:


> That's a nice one!!


Unfortunately he'll be nocturnal now unless I stumbled across his bed.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

Here is a few from my cam this year. Stuck the 9 pointer in the pics 5pm opening day.


----------



## Jim

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panFried

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> Here is a few from my cam this year. Stuck the 9 pointer in the pics 5pm opening day.


Nice!


----------



## BigTerp

Some new pictures from my Dad's 2 cameras that he pulled over the weekend. Bear season comes in on the 24th, so hopefully he'll get a shot at one of them.
















These are from a different property. We have a lot of bears roaming around.


----------



## GTS225

BigTerp said:


> These are from a different property. We have a lot of bears roaming around.


*******************************************************************************************

How can you be sure? You've only seen two at one time. It might be just those two, getting around quite a bit.
Just sayin'

Roger


----------



## overboard

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> Here is a few from my cam this year. Stuck the 9 pointer in the pics 5pm opening day.


NICE! Congrats
I want the one that looks like a zebra! :lol:


----------



## BigTerp

GTS225 said:


> BigTerp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from a different property. We have a lot of bears roaming around.
> 
> 
> 
> *******************************************************************************************
> 
> How can you be sure? You've only seen two at one time. It might be just those two, getting around quite a bit.
> Just sayin'
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...


Mostly from all we've seen the past several years. These are also from two different cameras on my grandfathers 2 properties that are separated by a few miles and 6 lanes of highway. So based on just camera evidence there are at least 3. Our DNR has also increased the bear lottery system allowing for more tags in our area which indicates the bear population is continuing to rise. 15 years ago we rarely would see a bear. Now, it's rare to not see one if your out deer hunting during the early season. But I guess I can't really be sure, if that's your point?


----------



## Jim

Out Hunting today with no luck. Rain and drizzling, and really windy. I did retrieve the camera and look what I found.


----------



## BigTerp

Nice Jim!! Now you'll have to figure out how to sleep at night and how to extend your PTO at work.


----------



## Jim

BigTerp said:


> Nice Jim!! Now you'll have to figure out how to sleep at night and how to extend your PTO at work.


 :LOL2: 

Here is where I need some help figuring these things out. As you can see these jokers like to get in front of the camera after legal hunting hours (half our before sunrise and half hour after sunset). What should I do?


----------



## bobberboy

Jim said:


> BigTerp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Jim!! Now you'll have to figure out how to sleep at night and how to extend your PTO at work.
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> Here is where I need some help figuring these things out. As you can see these jokers like to get in front of the camera after legal hunting hours (half hour before sunrise and half hour after sunset). What should I do?
Click to expand...


Maybe you'll to have to change "last call" on your land to about 5:00 p.m.


----------



## lovedr79

keep hunting. around here when the temps drop most of the bucks go nocturnal. just keep hunting, hope that he walks out during hunting hours.


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> Out Hunting today with no luck. Rain and drizzling, and really windy. I did retrieve the camera and look what I found.



Nice!


----------



## panFried

Caught this guy several times now on film. This is the best one to share. He's been around a few years, so I'm hoping my son will get him next weekend on his last youth hunt.
https://youtu.be/06C8u_x5f8w


----------



## Jim

Awesome Panfried!


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> Here is where I need some help figuring these things out. As you can see these jokers like to get in front of the camera after legal hunting hours (half our before sunrise and half hour after sunset). What should I do?


Jim, are you hunting public land or a pressured area? I have problem with high pressure and all mature deer tend to go nocturnal towards November. However I agree with lovedr79. Just keep hunting, love makes them do dumb things and they will make a mistake. Also attempt to find bedding areas, as bucks will locate themselves to monitor the path to female bedding areas. "Have Does and the Bucks will be come"[emoji16]


----------



## Jim

panFried said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where I need some help figuring these things out. As you can see these jokers like to get in front of the camera after legal hunting hours (half our before sunrise and half hour after sunset). What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, are you hunting public land or a pressured area? I have problem with high pressure and all mature deer tend to go nocturnal towards November. However I agree with lovedr79. Just keep hunting, love makes them do dumb things and they will make a mistake. Also attempt to find bedding areas, as bucks will locate themselves to monitor the path to female bedding areas. "Have Does and the Bucks will be come"[emoji16]
Click to expand...



No, Private 18+ acres. Im sure people go through, its not posted. I have seen old tree stands up but nothing recent.


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where I need some help figuring these things out. As you can see these jokers like to get in front of the camera after legal hunting hours (half our before sunrise and half hour after sunset). What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, are you hunting public land or a pressured area? I have problem with high pressure and all mature deer tend to go nocturnal towards November. However I agree with lovedr79. Just keep hunting, love makes them do dumb things and they will make a mistake. Also attempt to find bedding areas, as bucks will locate themselves to monitor the path to female bedding areas. "Have Does and the Bucks will be come"[emoji16]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Private 18+ acres. Im sure people go through, its not posted. I have seen old tree stands up but nothing recent.
Click to expand...


That's tough! Have you tried mock scrapes or buck bombs when you get in stand? Do you know the rut prediction for this year in area? I love getting in right before rifle (week before) which usually leads to day time bucks.


----------



## lovedr79

around here mid november the bucks start running does, i mean running them. day and night. grunt, rattle, scent seems to work for me. heck i had the biggest buck under my stand two years ago. i got in a little late, just barely light. as i was getting situated there he was. i hadnt even pulled my crossbow up much less quiver and bolts. and off he went..........


----------



## panFried

lovedr79 said:


> around here mid november the bucks start running does, i mean running them. day and night. grunt, rattle, scent seems to work for me. heck i had the biggest buck under my stand two years ago. i got in a little late, just barely light. as i was getting situated there he was. i hadnt even pulled my crossbow up much less quiver and bolts. and off he went..........


 Ha! I know this scenario all too well! I've even met them at the base of my stand in the dark which will surprise the hell outta when they start blowing and yelling in you face.


----------



## lovedr79

yes. especially does. blowing, stomping, tails in the air. one spot at my buddys place is way up on top of a wooded ridge. i have killed many deer from this stand, but depending on the weather they sometimes will come over the ridge to bed or start foraging early. i have been scared more than once at that stand when the woods came to life while it was still dark.


----------



## panFried

My son and I ran into this fella in the dark walking back to the cabin Saturday Youth hunt. He was huge and made a great memory. We passed on several small deer waiting for the big ones, his choice.

https://youtu.be/iCP7cQOUxdQ


----------



## panFried

I caught something unusual on the cam this week... you be the judge. LMAO 

https://youtu.be/TZ6tAmxWXV0


----------



## Jim

panFried said:


> I caught something unusual on the cam this week... you be the judge. LMAO
> 
> https://youtu.be/TZ6tAmxWXV0



I'm Greek, That's a sheep! :LOL2:


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught something unusual on the cam this week... you be the judge. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Greek, That's a sheep! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Did you like that? I couldn't stop laughing. It just looks so happy to be free! Neighbor had a still of it on his cam, and he thought he had a rare piebald deer. LOL


----------



## BigTerp

panFried said:


> My son and I ran into this fella in the dark walking back to the cabin Saturday Youth hunt. He was huge and made a great memory. We passed on several small deer waiting for the big ones, his choice.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iCP7cQOUxdQ



Hey Pan. What camera do you have? Wondering how much space on the SD card the videos take up? Also how hard on the batteries is it taking videos compared to still pictures? I'd like to set my Dad's up to take videos and am just curios if they will quickly fill up the memory card (32gb) and/or run the batteries dead quickly.


----------



## panFried

BigTerp said:


> Hey Pan. What camera do you have? Wondering how much space on the SD card the videos take up? Also how hard on the batteries is it taking videos compared to still pictures? I'd like to set my Dad's up to take videos and am just curios if they will quickly fill up the memory card (32gb) and/or run the batteries dead quickly.


I have a wild game innovations $40 special. I would love better but I can't guarantee it will still be there. I use video mode (30sec) and only have a 2gb card. I get about 80-100 videos depending on day vs night. And I change batteries once a month minimum given the activity level. I am thinking I have seen it go a good 2-3 mos before changing sometimes.


----------



## BigTerp

panFried said:


> I have a wild game innovations $40 special. I would love better but I can't guarantee it will still be there. I use video mode (30sec) and only have a 2gb card. I get about 80-100 videos depending on day vs night. And I change batteries once a month minimum given the activity level. I am thinking I have seen it go a good 2-3 mos before changing sometimes.



Cool. We haven't changed the batteries on my Dad's yet and it was still at 70% battery life over the weekend. That's about 2 months of it being up and running taking 3 photos every 3 minutes when triggered. I'm going to switch it over to video the next time I'm up there. I think the videos are neat.


----------



## panFried

BigTerp said:


> Cool. We haven't changed the batteries on my Dad's yet and it was still at 70% battery life over the weekend. That's about 2 months of it being up and running taking 3 photos every 3 minutes when triggered. I'm going to switch it over to video the next time I'm up there. I think the videos are neat.


I like it because I can tell what, when and who they are doing! [emoji51]

If you get chance I have other videos this week of more deer activity. YouTube channel is DulleOutdoors


----------



## BigTerp

I'll check it out.


----------



## panFried

Wish me luck fellas, I'm sitting over my hot camera. #myViewNow


----------



## panFried

panFried said:


> Wish me luck fellas, I'm sitting over my hot camera. #myViewNow


Funny nothing happen there but I could see the deer chasing in the other plot that night! Oh well you gotta go with your best chances and they can't all be right.


----------



## BigTerp

panFried said:


> I have a wild game innovations $40 special. I would love better but I can't guarantee it will still be there. I use video mode (30sec) and only have a 2gb card. I get about 80-100 videos depending on day vs night. And I change batteries once a month minimum given the activity level. I am thinking I have seen it go a good 2-3 mos before changing sometimes.



Changed the settings on both cameras yesterday to take 30 second videos with a delay of 3 minutes before the next trigger. Anxious to see how the videos turn out.


----------



## lovedr79

that video should be called "lamb chops, its whats for dinner". we had a random 200# pot bellied pig that was wandering the woods where i hunt. only saw the thing on trail cameras. no one ever saw it while we were hunting.


----------



## JMichael

lovedr79 said:


> that video should be called "lamb chops, its whats for dinner". we had a random 200# pot bellied pig that was wandering the woods where i hunt. only saw the thing on trail cameras. no one ever saw it while we were hunting.


I use to hunt with a friend that had the hunting rights to about 120 acres. Across the road from him was another hunting camp. They had thousands of acres to hunt and these guys were known to trap black bears. They would from time to time, trap a bear, then, using a few aerosol cans of blaze orange, they would "decorate" the bear and turn it lose. The whole town seemed to get a laugh when out of town hunters would come in to the local cafe or gas station trying to explain the strange things they saw going through the woods. :lol: Most unexpected thing I've seen while on stand was a group of about 25 cows walking past me in single file one morning. Had no idea there was a cow anywhere near these woods when they came walking by. And it seemed like it took all morning for them all to get past me.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

JMichael said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that video should be called "lamb chops, its whats for dinner". we had a random 200# pot bellied pig that was wandering the woods where i hunt. only saw the thing on trail cameras. no one ever saw it while we were hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> I use to hunt with a friend that had the hunting rights to about 120 acres. Across the road from him was another hunting camp. They had thousands of acres to hunt and these guys were known to trap black bears. They would from time to time, trap a bear, then, using a few aerosol cans of blaze orange, they would "decorate" the bear and turn it lose. The whole town seemed to get a laugh when out of town hunters would come in to the local cafe or gas station trying to explain the strange things they saw going through the woods. :lol: Most unexpected thing I've seen while on stand was a group of about 25 cows walking past me in single file one morning. Had no idea there was a cow anywhere near these woods when they came walking by. And it seemed like it took all morning for them all to get past me.
Click to expand...


back home we hunt with dogs, one afternoon i was in a stand on the edge of a 600 acre cut over. 1 dog was running something towards me, slowly. bark here bark there, bae here and there. sounded like a freight train coming through the edge of the woods. it was the hunt club presidents cow that had been out for a few days. i announced over the CB that i found his cow, dog was chasing it and it was coming for me. we are gonna have steak tonight. club president responded with "thats my daugthers $10K show cow. we didnt have steaks that night. i wouldnt have shot it but the thought was there and the gun was up until i saw what it truly was.


----------

